# Reels, Scenes, Cues, and Timecode



## ryanstrong (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello!

I am about finished working on a feature film and the director, who is an independent director (his second feature), will be delivering the picture to sound mix, I will be delivering my cues a few weeks later.

The question I have is on file naming. Up until now since the director and I are newbies to the game I've just been delivering my stereo tracks to him (he is the editor as well as director) with the WAV files named like... 01143103_CueName.wav. The number is the time code where the cue file should start exactly. This process has worked great for us as he knows exactly where to drop the file at.

I know this isn't entirely proper SO what is the standard? We will be using Wildfire for our sound mix who I'm sure will instruct us, as I know already we should be working in 20 minute reels and my files should have something like 1m1 or whatever correct? The first number is for reel 1 then cue 1. Does time code go in the stem delivery as well? If not how do they know where to drop it exactly?

If anyone could help on this I would appreciate it!


----------



## pkm (Jul 9, 2016)

I name cues like this:

FILM-1m1v1_01.00.00.00_MIX
FILM-1m1v1_01.00.00.00_STRINGS
...etc.

But if I were you, without a music editor, I'd deliver a Pro Tools session with everything in place. 

The more redundancy, the better. PT session with 2-pops, timestamped Wavs, timecode in all file names, etc.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Jul 9, 2016)

Yep, Reel 1 Cue 1 Version 1 would be 1m1v1. Stems for said cue would be 1m1v1 Strings, 1m1v1 Synths etc.

Reel 2 Cue 5 Version 2 would be 2m5v2.

You can place timecode into filename for peace of mind, however if using timestamped wav's it may not be necessary. Ask them if you can send a test file maybe? You'll know where you stand from the start then and could save some typing!


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 9, 2016)

Chris Hurst said:


> Yep, Reel 1 Cue 1 Version 1 would be 1m1v1. Stems for said cue would be 1m1v1 Strings, 1m1v1 Synths etc.
> 
> Reel 2 Cue 5 Version 2 would be 2m5v2.
> 
> You can place timecode into filename for peace of mind, however if using timestamped wav's it may not be necessary. Ask them if you can send a test file maybe? You'll no where you stand from the start then and could save some typing!


Timestamped wavs?


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am about finished working on a feature film and the director, who is an independent director (his second feature), will be delivering the picture to sound mix, I will be delivering my cues a few weeks later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean (Jul 11, 2016)

found the link re similar query: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/managing-cues-feat-length-film.49731/#post-3911791


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks Dean!!!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 11, 2016)

I have always named them like this for e.g the second cue of reel 2: 2m2 (01080305)


----------

